# PRE Employment Test



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday there was a post on here "Kohler Sucks"

In jest RLP was told he should have checked the box ... How true!

That same question I had on a pre-employment test I had made up.

The test is here as a document link. Take the test before you read the answers. It might be fun. I certanily don't need it any more.
nhmaster ... try it out with the students.

It's simple with those that know, but it sure found some deadbeats in my employment days. Some job applicants are actually stupid!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

that was fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute. Could come in useful.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I passed! Excellent. When do I start? lol

Do you use this strictly for apprentices?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Imma give it to my helper tomorrow, I'll let you know how he does:whistling2:

One thing should be added.

"If a customer wants to talk politics, what should you do?":no:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Imma give it to my helper tomorrow, I'll let you know how he does:whistling2:
> 
> One thing should be added.
> 
> "If a customer wants to talk politics, what should you do?":no:


Or religion:no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How or what do you use to view this doc?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron said:


> How or what do you use to view this doc?


 try opening in microsoft word


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Got it thanks


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I worked with a guy who couldn't read a tape measure (Bosses son)

Sad


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> I worked with a guy who couldn't read a tape measure (Bosses son)
> 
> Sad


Gotta love the S.O.B's (son of boss)

Seems funny that in my experiences with S.O.B's in all businesses, they were either the ones that took charge of everything, & were running the co., or they were useless. But never in between.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Sometimes Its Sink Or Swim*



Don The Plumber said:


> Gotta love the S.O.B's (son of boss)
> 
> Seems funny that in my experiences with S.O.B's in all businesses, they were either the ones that took charge of everything, & were running the co., or they were useless. But never in between.


 
that is more true than you know....

the ones that just shirk their responsibilities and just 
jerk around for years and years are are always stunned when DAD 
sells the business out from underneath them cause he 
had the opportunity to bail...


or they end up with it in their lap due to illness and they
usually go under in a few short years....cant take the pressure
cause they like to drink too much....
did not know how good they had it till it was gone, gone, gone.




then their are the ones that are tired of digging ditches for dad
and also "kissing some builders balls" for years and years
 and have a ....... *"munity on the bounty"* ......
usually they find the kind of work that suits them
and they are successful by just watching the mistakes that
their pre-decessors and competitors have made around them......





*also that was a very good test. *
*I am gonna keep that one*
*.... *
I failed cause I could not SEE
the markings on the ruler.... need new glasses:laughing::laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Both my boys work forme. No special treatment from or(mom). They started in their early teens justl ike anybody their age kinda expected to be favoured. We stuck to our guns and low and behold after 6-1/2 years in business with them they are both excellant tradesmen & salesmen.
You do your kin a disservice to pamper them. Just sayin'.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My little brother works for me. 18 years younger, he could be my son. 

Boy do I ride him hard. Some times, too hard, but he'll be a better man for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats good*



njoy plumbing said:


> Both my boys work forme. No special treatment from or(mom). They started in their early teens justl ike anybody their age kinda expected to be favoured. We stuck to our guns and low and behold after 6-1/2 years in business with them they are both excellant tradesmen & salesmen.
> You do your kin a disservice to pamper them. Just sayin'.:icon_cheesygrin:


sometimes I think I would rather let my son go work 
in the real world for a while before doing some hard time with old dad...


working at mcdonalds, doing the paper route,workign at other plumbing places gives them a better view of the territory out there, . and how really nasty and unjust the working world really can be...

I would rather let them eat someones elses crap 
for a while before having to have to gag on old Dads... 
Then with time and experience, Dads wont taste so bad..

Its basically all in the way you approach it.....
.... 

working elsewhere can possibly make them more aware of what a 
opportunity they have already and might see old dad in another light..
than just the guy they work for..... thats probably part of growing up



and maybe they might rather go to 
college and become a doctor.
... who knows...:thumbup:.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I learned the trade trade from dear old dad too, (unfortunately he's passed on now), but the older I get, the smarter he seems.
All these apprentices talkin about how bad they are treated, well I would have claimed abuse too, but who would I complain to, mom? But in the long run, I think I learned a heck of alot more, cuz just when I would get a little to cocky, or thought I knew it all, dear old dad could bring me back down to earth, & in a hurry:yes:

I always said I knew I would be a plumber, cuz my dad always told me I was good for chit:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

KCplumber said:


> I worked with a guy who couldn't read a tape measure (Bosses son)
> 
> Sad


That is sad everyone knows it is 15 and ten little lines.:laughing:

Something else that is sad is the amount of teens and young adults don't know how to tell time on a face clock or tie shoe laces. If it ain't digital or velcro they do without.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Like the test, I am going to attach with my applications and see what response I get from that..


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> sometimes I think I would rather let my son go work
> in the real world for a while before doing some hard time with old dad...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> That is sad everyone knows it is 15 and ten little lines.:laughing:
> 
> Something else that is sad is the amount of teens and young adults don't know how to tell time on a face clock or tie shoe laces. If it ain't digital or velcro they do without.


 Or wear a belt.:blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I was in a fast food joint today. The bill was like $12.03. I give the tard a $20.00, and he quick types it in, so then I say, wait, I got a nickel. 

Blank stare.........uhhhh, uhhhh

Come on dude, simple math. He could not figure it out. 

I do it every chance I get. It's funny.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I was in a fast food joint today. The bill was like $12.03. I give the tard a $20.00, and he quick types it in, so then I say, wait, I got a nickel.
> 
> Blank stare.........uhhhh, uhhhh
> 
> ...


so your gonna be up 2 cents, bank it!!


----------

